# My System



## chasw98 (Apr 20, 2006)

*SPEAKERS*
L/R - Dayton RS 3 ways WWMT w/Seas tweeter DM crossover
Center - Dayton RS 3 ways WMTW w/Seas tweeter DM crossover
LS/RS surround - Modula M/T 2 way
LB/RB surround - Modula M/T 2 way
Subwoofer - 5' tall 260L Soundsplinter RL-p15 D4 sonotube

*AMPLIFIERS*
Earthquake Cinenova Grande X 5 amplifier (5 channels X 600 watts into 4 ohms)
Earthquake Cinenova Grande X 3 amplifier (3 channels X 600 watts into 4 ohms)
Behringer EP2500 amplifier for sub w/modified fan (2 channels X 650 watts into 4 ohms)

*LOW LEVEL GEAR*
Behringer DSP1124P parametric EQ for sub
Outlaw Audio 950 pre/pro
Denon 1920 DVD/SACD player
HTPC w/Soundstream motherboard and onboard DD processing (2 TB storage capacity)
Accurian HD OTA tuner
Hughes HR10 HD sat reciever

*VIDEO*
Infocus SP4805 Front Projector
Monoprice 5 X 1 HDMI switcher
Black Flame Light Fusion DIY ambient light screen

*CABLES & REMOTE*
Harmony remote
Canare & Ultralink speaker cables
Blue Jeans Cable interconnects

*POWER*
4 dedicated 20 amp AC circuits w/Hubbell outlets and modified Volex power cords
Monster HTS3500 power conditioner
Equi=Tech 2000 VA Balanced Power Transformer for low level equipment
APC BE725BB backup UPS for HTPC & projector
Custom SSR remote turn on triggers for amplifiers

*LIGHTING*
X-10 modules integrated with Harmony remote programming

*MEASUREMENT*
Behringer ECM8000 calibrated by Kim Girardin
Behringer UB1202 phantom powered mixer
RS analog SPL meter
Hewlett Packard 200CD signal oscillator
Fluke model 87 DMM
LCR meter

Pictures and more info here - www.cwitt.com


----------

